# Roofing licensing?



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Roofing licensing, when putting a tarp on a roof, or making small repairs to a roof require a state license and certification?


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

Inspectorgadget said:


> Roofing licensing, when putting a tarp on a roof, or making small repairs to a roof require a state license and certification?


I would probably check with my state licensing board


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Every local is different. In some areas you can complete emergency roof repairs on property you do not own, and in others you can't walk thru the door without paying for a permit first.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I our State you must be licensed as a roofer/exterior company or as a General Contractor.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> I our State you must be licensed as a roofer/exterior company or as a General Contractor.



In many states you need to be a licensed plumber to perform a winterization. Not that any one cares.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

@criaglist hack , then I won't be hiring you. Based on those comments, because you are not only jeopardize yourself and your business but the, person that hires you, and the future occupant of the place where the roof will go one, Shame on you!!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Inspectorgadget said:


> @criaglist hack , then I won't be hiring you. Based on those comments, because you are not only jeopardize yourself and your business but the, person that hires you, and the future occupant of the place where the roof will go one, Shame on you!!!!!


Huh? Based on the fact that I stated many states require licensing for winterizations? 

Or the fact that the banks and nationals don't care? I can't control the banks and nationals. I sure wish I could. 

We are licensed to do some things when we are not we hire the professionals who are. I just paid a guy $500.00 for an HVAC inspection because it had to be done by a licensed pro.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We try to follow all state and local guidelines. This makes it very hard to compete at times.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

NJ requires a contractors license for any work on a residential property if you complete more than $500 (I think) worth of work per year or more. A permit is also required if you are replacing more than 50% of the roof. Patches and small repairs do not require permits.


----------



## DavidMichael (Apr 11, 2020)

Every roofing contractor must need a license so that nobody will refuse to work with these guys. So, certification is really very essential.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

You a rookie?????😎✌



Inspectorgadget said:


> @criaglist hack , then I won't be hiring you. Based on those comments, because you are not only jeopardize yourself and your business but the, person that hires you, and the future occupant of the place where the roof will go one, Shame on you!!!!!


----------



## Mac Wills (Dec 16, 2020)

madxtreme01 said:


> NJ requires a contractors license for any work on a residential property if you complete more than $500 (I think) worth of work per year or more. A permit is also required if you are replacing more than 50% of the roof. Patches and small repairs do not require permits.


I totally agree with you roof repair experts needs a license to work on any residential or commercial property.


----------



## RobertHuffman60 (Dec 13, 2020)

What qualifications do you need to be a roofer?


----------

